# Grey Fox mount back today.



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures of my first grey fox.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

that looks nice, you should get a large picture for the background though...


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

DIYsportsman said:


> that looks nice, you should get a large picture for the background though...


 
Here is the final resting place. Above the stairs to my basement.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice mounts there Furminator!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice looking mount, and I like the location too!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

sweet just enought room for another mount under tha badger, how about a bobcat? lol


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

That looks very nice!


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

That is a nice looking mount.









Love that Badger too!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Great looking badger mount there fur. I have yet to pick a mount for mine and yours gave me a good idea.


----------

